# PFC200 - Get CPU Load (SysCpuMultiCore)



## Hendrikson (30 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich moechte die CPU und PLC Load meiner PFC200 (750-8202) ermitteln. Dafuer verwende ich die Funktionen SysGetPlcLoad und SysMCGetLoad. Beim Einloggen erhalte ich jedes Mal eine Error-Meldung (siehe Anhang). Klicke ich auf 'Ok' erhalte ich im Message Fenster die Meldung "Unresolved reference: 'SYSMCGETLOAD' ". 

In der Error Message heisst es ebenfalls, dass ein Versionskonflikt vorliegt. Aktuell verwende ich folgende Versionen und Device Descriptions.

PFC200 FW: 03.01.07 (13)
Device Desc.: 1.5.7.1304
SysCpuMultiCore: 3.5.11.0


Jetzt meine Fragen dazu:

Unterstuetzt die PFC200 die Library SysCpuMultiCore ueberhaupt oder liegt tatsaechlich ein Versionskonflikt vor? Wie finde ich heraus welche Versionen zueinander passen? 
Gibt es eventuell weitere/andere Moeglichkeiten die CPU Load zu ermitteln? 

Bereits vorab danke fuer Eure Hilfe. 

Gruesse,
Tobias


----------



## Pawe9319 (8 August 2019)

Hallo 


also ich weiß, das es in e!cockpit die Möglichkeit gibt, die CPU Last mit einer internen e!cockpit Funktion auszulesen. Unter F2-> iO_config_globals.
Mit der aktuellen FW13 wird die Library meines Wissens nach nicht mehr unterstützt..
Was genau meinst du denn mit der PLC Load? Die CPU-Last deines Programmes? 

Gruß
Patti


----------



## Hendrikson (8 August 2019)

Hi Patti ,

danke Dir für deine Antwort, die e!cockpit Funktion habe ich mittlerweile auch gefunden und implementiert. 
Den genauen Unterschied von CPU und PLC Load kenne ich nicht. Nach meinem Wissen unterscheidet 3S zwischen diesen beiden Laste, wobei die PLC Last wohl aus Teilprozesse der CPU Last besteht.

Genau kann ich es leider nicht sagen.

Gruß,
Tobbi


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 August 2019)

Hi, ich benutze die Lib WagoLibCPUUsage, dort gibt es einen Baustein, damit kannst du die Auslastung des Echtzeit sowie des Linux Teils der CPU auslesen.


----------

